# Driving dads car



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi all

To ask the question ? 
My dad has got it so me and my brother can drive his car on his insurance.

I'm not sure if I've got 3rd party insurance on my own insurance to drive a other car ? Will it be ok to use dads car? Or do you think it best I ring my insurance ? Just need to borrow it for the day Thanks


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

slineclean said:


> Hi all
> 
> My dad has got it so me and my brother can drive his car on his insurance.


Just to clarify, you are a named driver on your dad's insurance policy?


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

If you're a named driver on his policy it doesn't matter what your own insurance does; it's irrelevant for the purposes of driving your dad's car.

Edit: beaten to it by Shiny ...


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Shiny said:


> Just to clarify, you are a named driver on your dad's insurance policy?


Yes I am


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are a named driver under his policy, then you will be covered under his policy as this will act as the primary policy (not your driving other cars extension).

You will have whatever cover he has on his policy, so if he is Comprehensive, you will also be covered Comprehensive as a named driver.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Better be named on his policy as that gives comprehensive cover.

Not all insurance polices allow you to drive other cars third party. Well worth reading your policy before you do. However being on your dad's insurance is the best bet.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

You never get driving other cars if your under 25.


----------



## Celica steve (Jun 25, 2010)

Best to check the smallprint properly. Normally driving other cars is for the named policyholder only.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The driving other cars extension is irrelevant here folks as slineclean has stated he is named as a driver on his dad's policy to drive his dad's car :thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your replies. 

Saw dads insurance certificate Saturday and my name is written on it :thumb:


----------

